# C-50 versus E1



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

I have read the online and print reviews of the C50 HP (or HP HM) and the E1.
Does anyone here have direct comparative experience, though, if you were lucky enough to ride both?
What was your reaction?


----------



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

cadence90 said:


> I have read the online and print reviews of the C50 HP (or HP HM) and the E1.
> Does anyone here have direct comparative experience, though, if you were lucky enough to ride both?
> What was your reaction?


I briefly tested both, and ended up with the C-50 HM. The E1 is a top-quality, sloping geometry CF frame, but I found it less comfortable than the C-50. The C-50 has a baffling combination of comfort and torsinal rigidit; I found the E1 plenty rigid but not so comfy, possibly because it lacks the HP stays. Keep in mind that the C-50 is on of the most comfortable CF frames on the market IME, so this is not a damning analysis, but something to consider nonetheless. I also like the tradtional geometry of the C-50; if I'm paying that much for a frame, I want it to be EXACTLY the right size, not just close enough.


----------



## caxton (Aug 2, 2005)

I agree with the previous reviewer. I was able to test ride both bikes for about 30 mins few months ago while shopping for a cf bike. c50 is a bit more comfortable in absorbing bumps. It feels more plush. On the other hand, I felt E1 was a bit more powerful with my stroke possibiliy due to the stiffer frame. For someone bikeing less than 50 miles a week, I think they will be very happy with E1 and the lesser price. Also the sloping geometry of the E1 seems to fit me better because I felt I am not as streched and bent overed. So I did finally decided on the E1 and got the bike about 3 weeks ago and have been very happy with it. The quality is first rate. I still have to fine tune the position of the saddles, handle bars, etc; but I am sure once it's tuned, it would be great.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Ditto here on the C50. The most incredibly awesome bike I've ever ridden.


----------

